# Base molding or carpet first???



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Actually, we always install baseboard prior to carpet installation. We just take scrap 1/2" stock and slide it under the baseboard during it's installation. This keeps the Baseboard up about 1/2" space....

If you install baseboard after the carpet, and years down the road it needs to be removed or replaced - The baseboard is going to have to be removed, since it is holding down the carpet edges against the tack strips.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> If you install baseboard after the carpet, and years down the road it needs to be removed or replaced - The baseboard is going to have to be removed, since it is holding down the carpet edges against the tack strips.
> __________________



unless the installer knows a bit about install and will keep it far enough away.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You will most likely get some scuffs in the moulding, but it should not get banged up badly(Gouged or cut with razor knife) unless you have the bad luck of poor installers. You want to get the trim up, prepped, and hopefully one finish coat of paint before the carpet, then the second coat will take care of any blems. If you are carpeting with any type of plush rug with padding, just use the thickness of the base moulding, 1/2" to 9/16", to space the trim off the floor. If you are thinking one of the thinner, more commercial-like products without any padding, I would lessen the spacer to 1/4" to 3/8" to prevent any unsightly gaps.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> You will most likely get some scuffs in the moulding, but it should not get banged up badly(Gouged or cut with razor knife) unless you have the bad luck of poor installers. You want to get the trim up, prepped, and hopefully one finish coat of paint before the carpet, then the second coat will take care of any blems. If you are carpeting with any type of plush rug with padding, just use the thickness of the base moulding, 1/2" to 9/16", to space the trim off the floor. If you are thinking one of the thinner, more commercial-like products without any padding, I would lessen the spacer to 1/4" to 3/8" to prevent any unsightly gaps.


Good suggestions. :yes:


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What they said ^^^^^^
I asked this same question of an installer yesterday! Low pile Berber, top end pad, below grade slab (basement). His recommendation was 3/8", install before. His point was you don't want to be cutting and dealing with say dust after the carpet is in. He also said, carpet should be the absolutely last thing to go in.


----------

